# Game #30 (1/1): Utah Jazz @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Utah Jazz (14-16) Los Angeles Lakers (15-14)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Sunday, January 1st
Time: 6:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































K. McLeod G. Giricek A. Kirilenko M. Okur J. Collins 





































S. Parker V. Wafer L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Utah Jazz





























Matt Harpring
Greg Ostertag
Milt Palacio
Deron Williams

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Jazz*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 14.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 17.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Mehmet Okur 8.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Deron Williams 4.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrei Kirilenko 3.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .514</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Greg Ostertag .516</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .444</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Mehmet Okur .397</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .941</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Devin Brown .816</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>19-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>16-12</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-14</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-14</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>12-17</td><td>7.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>24-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>19-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>14-13</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>22-8</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>19-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>16-12</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-14</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-14</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Utah Jazz</td><td>14-16</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Denver Nuggets</td><td>14-17</td><td>10.0</td></table>

Sloan would rather see Kobe play
By Lya Wodraska The Salt Lake Tribune










Lakers' star Kobe Bryant isn't happy about his two-game suspension for throwing an elbow into the throat of Memphis' Mike Miller. Believe it or not, Utah coach Jerry Sloan isn't thrilled with the punishment either, which will be served against the Jazz tonight in Los Angeles and Tuesday in Salt Lake City.

"I always like to play a team with a full complement of players," Sloan said. "I don't want anybody to ever think something was given to us." 

On Friday, Bryant's foul was upgraded by the league to a flagrant-penalty 2, called "unnecessary and excessive." He expressed surprise at the suspension, as did the Lakers' organization.

Sloan didn't. "He made the choice to do that and he has to live with it," Sloan said. "That's why we have a judge and jury, to decide those things." 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"Stuff like that happens, and it might be good for us. But sometimes teams play better if they don't have their best player. But you do get more satisfaction, beating a whole team." _
 - 1/1: AK47 on KOBE

Jazz Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well win as long as we play good D.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LAKER REPORT
Odom Sprains Ankle; Cook Ill
By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

Just another day at Laker practice, with Lamar Odom propping up a sprained ankle, Brian Cook shuffling on and off the court because of flu-like symptoms and Kobe Bryant not even making it because of flu.

The Lakers, down to 11 able-bodied players for their next two games because of Bryant's two-game suspension for a flagrant foul, were down to 9 1/2 by the end of Saturday's practice, with Cook coming in and out and Odom resting after sustaining a minor right-ankle sprain.

Odom said he would play tonight against Utah and Cook is expected to play, or at least try to. Either way, there wasn't much sympathy from Laker Coach Phil Jackson.

"We're playing against a team that's had a zillion more injuries than we have this season," he said.

With Bryant out for a home-and-home against Utah after intentionally elbowing Memphis guard Mike Miller in the chin Wednesday, the Lakers would be wise to try to get healthy, which Jackson doesn't think will be a problem.

"Believe me, all these guys are licking their chops thinking, 'There's 30 shots out there that are available to us,' " Jackson said before offering a slight suggestion to those who will play. "The quality of shots are really what's important."

Bryant, averaging 32.7 points and 26.3 shots, could be replaced in the starting lineup by Von Wafer, a shoot-first, worry-about-it-later rookie from Florida State.

[More in URL]

LOL Lovely!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hope we find a gem in Von Wafer


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No chance of the Lakers winning this one unless a role player goes off. That said, maybe Odom drops 30 for once in his life.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea and Utah has won 3 straight too.. Doesnt look good for this game but who knows..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yea and Utah has won 3 straight too.. Doesnt look good for this game but who knows..



Damn you, You just wanted the 1st post of 2006 huh?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Damn you, You just wanted the 1st post of 2006 huh?


Not really but it's 2 here and I'm headin to bed.. What a night..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really hoping Von Wafer starts and just GOES OFF Flip Murray style, 20+pts.

Although, it'd be nice if he plays a little defense too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Von Wafer will start tonight 

Predictions? I'm hoping he lights up Giricek and his weak defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This suspension can be a blessing for Kobe and his team, If both the team and Kobe do what they should do during time period. Kobe's turning point of the season was the first Utah game where Kobe fouled out early in overtime and his team was able execute and win the game. Kobe may not have realized but the next 13 games, Kobe's trust for his teamates was high has ever. He may not had passed the whole time but he did when it was needed and he trusted them to make the shot. Right now the only player that he trusts is Cook  So the team has to get their act together and beat the Jazz at least once and try to blow them out if they can. While Kobe is out, he needs to think about what his overeacting has caused: Nearly Odom's friendship, Teamates respect, and uncharacteristic fragrent fouls. So he needs to watch the team and see how _good they are_(try saying that with a straight face) and then come back ready to win with a full team 'trust' effort - even if it's just that one pass that wins the game; that still shows he has trust for his teamates. If everthing works out then the Lakers should go on another decent winning streak again.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Von Wafer will start tonight
> 
> Predictions? I'm hoping he lights up Giricek and his weak defense.


I predict that he goes nuts for two games in a row, and when Lakers management sees this they trade Kobe for Artest.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Von Wafer has to be excited right now. I'm excited for him. I look forward to watching this game. Hopefully Kobe does too.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> I predict that *he goes nuts* for two games in a row, and when Lakers management sees this they *trade Kobe for Artest*.


Nice try


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Von Wafer has to be excited right now. I'm excited for him. I look forward to watching this game. Hopefully Kobe does too.


Hopelfully Von will change back to his Summer League days and just score like crazy.:biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Watch out for the elbows Von!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually, Utah is pretty bad this year and they're injured. Maybe the Lakers can pull out a couple victories.

No doubt, we'll be hearing how good the Lakers are without Kobe if they win. But nothing if they lose.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Utah is on a 3 game winning streak since AK came back.

Don't fool yourself. With both teams healthy Utah is better than the Lakers.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Utah is on a 3 game winning streak since AK came back.
> 
> Don't fool yourself. With both teams healthy Utah is better than the Lakers.



:laugh: Yea, Utah better then the Laker, Go charish your stockton, mailman days.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If healthy, Utah might be better than the Lakers. The problem with Utah is, their rotation has some pretty injury prone players like Kirilenko, so it's hard to take them serious. It's easy to say _when healthy_ they're better, but if they're not healthy that often, then that should be held against them. 

Utah will win the game tonight if they don't take the Lakers lightly, but Sloan isn't the type of coach to take anyone lightly and he understands better than anyone that teams with less talent on the floor can play greater than the sum of their parts. They won like 40 games a couple years ago with a lot less talent than they have now.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Utah is on a 3 game winning streak since AK came back.
> 
> Don't fool yourself. *With both teams healthy Utah is better than the Lakers*.


When will Utah be healthy? 

ps. Lakers>>>>Utah, even when Utah is healthy


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

I remember the jazz humbling the lakers during their first early meet of the regular season last year, but I expect the lakers to take it tonight. There is no excuse today for lamar not to step up his numbers across the board, and heck, I mistake von for kobe all the time when I'm watching the game because they look so **** similar. They're back at home, so mihm should put up fantastic numbers, and maybe even brown will be able to catch the ball and contribute on the other end tonight! All streaks must come to an end, and I expect both utah and the lakers streak to end tonight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar Lamar Lamar, This is the chance of a lifetime. Our other starters need to step the hell up as well Lamar better be in 30's and Smush should be in the 20's for us to win this game. Cook should be benched due to the fact that he's sick and Kwame can also prove a point in these 2 games.

Looking at some Kwame mixtapes , I see that Kwame is not the bad at the hoop but this year I have no idea why he does not just dunk it? He's got hops for a big man and is one of the strongest guys in the league. Hopefully all goes well and we will realize the potential of Lamar and Kwame.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wait, Odom cant play can he? They said he sprained his ankle


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Wait, Odom cant play can he? They said he sprained his ankle


He said he's going to play, It just a minor sprain.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom and Cook should be playing as far as I'm concerned this second.. could change in a few :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lineup: Smush, Luke, Lamar, Cook, Mihm :laugh:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lineup: Smush, Luke, Lamar, Cook, Mihm :laugh:


i wanted Von to start


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

a 100% loss


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> When will Utah be healthy?
> 
> ps. Lakers>>>>Utah, even when Utah is healthy



Is that why the jazz can win 14 - 16 with boozer out of all of those and kirilenko out of some of them. If you have a healthy lineup of williams, giricek, kirilenko, boozer, okur... better than lakers when healthy. Thats the key, stay healthy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

agreed, we are no way better than utah when they are healthy. i think we drop this one and win on utah's court


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook.. :clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

lamar drains the 3


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

When Cook has it going it really goes in! Hopefully he can keep it going .


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Cook's hot tonight...wonder if Phil's going to give him the hook again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cook in the Post!!?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook 

Postup move :jawdrop:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Teams looking decent.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Did i just see Cook act like a PF? Whhhhhhhhhat.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

go cook!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They need to keep giving the ball to Cookie but this game reminds of a high school game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Cook
> 
> Postup move :jawdrop:


Instead of feeding Kwame or Mihm in the post, just feed Cook.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Von is already attacking.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Vaketon has a terrible free throw touch. Lakers should be concerned that they're tied even though Cook and Mihm have been hot.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wafer should of had ostertag posterized.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 22 - Jazz 22

Cook: 10 pts, 5/5
Mihm: 6 pts, 4 boards
Lamar: 4 pts (1/4), 5 boards, 2 dimes
Smush: 2 pts, 2 boards, 2 dimes


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cook is a pretty damn good player to have off the bench for any team. He can come in during stretches and light it up in a hurry. I like his game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> End 1st: Lakers 22 - Jazz 22
> 
> Cook: 10 pts, 5/5
> Mihm: 6 pts, 4 boards
> ...


 
balance scoring .......:raised_ey


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hes on pace for 40 points! Lol


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

question.... why did the fans boo ostertag? lol


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This uhh.. Sasha, Wafer, George, Kwame, Odom lineup is lighting it up early :laugh:

Wafer cant make anything :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Von can't shoot


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I love you Wafer but stick to dunking!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Not a good Defensive lineup

We need Profit and Mckie back.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO.. Deron Williams goes down the whole court and gets a layup..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Von is building a brick house out there.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

lamar swats deron next possesion


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> Von is building a brick house out there.


How many more bricks does he need to complete the house?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> LMAO.. Deron Williams goes down the whole court and gets a layup..


He almost did it twice if it wasn't for the last second block.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh and Lamar.. still cant shoot worth a flip.. 1/6


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> How many more bricks does he need to complete the house?


If Phil leaves him out there long enough, Von can finish a house


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wafer hits 2 free throws. Where is the Cook.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bad defensive lineup


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God dangit.. Enough of this bs lineup Phil.. Put Cook and Mihm back in.. Deron is having his way and I cant help but enjoy it.. Sorry guys.. :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> God dangit.. Enough of this bs lineup Phil.. Put Cook and Mihm back in..


yes thankyou.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cook's mins are limited, He does have the flu you guys.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Cook's mins are limited, He does have the flu you guys.


Yeah well duh.. But players have their coming out games when they have the flu 

No but seriously if we're depending on Cook the whole game then :rofl:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Deron Williams is a really good player. Love the way that guy plays. That said, this game is itching its way into a blowout if the Lakers aren't careful.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kwwwwwwwwame!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

he got fouled by 2 people at the same time


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

and1 for my main man, kwame brown!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

how does ostertag get SOOOOO many rebounds?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

What will be interesting his how they play the third quarter becuase the whole season that has been Kobe's quarter.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> how does ostertag get SOOOOO many rebounds?


the jazz has the best rebounds vs the other teams rebounds.... ostertag, okur, kirilenko, collins are the 4 major contributors to that stat.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh boy, Luke is injured again.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> Oh boy, Luke is injured again.



Na, He'll be ok just minor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Utah Jazz 53 - Los Angeles Lakers 49


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts
Cook  	16  	6-6  	0-0  	2-2  	1  	1  	0  	0  	0  	0  	1  	14 
Odom 	19 	2-7 	1-2 	2-4 	2 	7 	4 	1 	0 	1 	1 	7 
Mihm 	13 	4-6 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	5 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	8 
Parker 	19 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	4 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 
Walton 	15 	2-7 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	4 
Wafer 	6 	0-3 	0-1 	2-4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Vujacic 5 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
George 	10 	3-5 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Brown 	10 	1-2 	0-0 	3-3 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	1 	1 	5 
Totals 	113 	19-41 	2-5 	9-13 	7 	22 	10 	3 	2 	4 	6 	49 
Percentages: 	  .463 	.400 	.692 	  	Team Rebounds: 3
```


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mihm, Cook and George carrying the team's offense so far. They fought back into the game when it looked like it was slipping away and could be a blowout (42-32) so that is good news.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2nd half Lamar is gonna have to score some more.. Cant just depend on Cook this half.. Yikes..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now Smush is helping Von with the brick house.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The One said:



> Now Smush is helping Von with the brick house.


team effort :biggrin: at the rate they are going the brick house could be buit in an hour.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As I said. Who is going to step up in the third? That Job was Kobe's


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Finaly some defense


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Cook having a career night.. 

Sidenote: His career high is 25..

Possible he gets it tonight :clap:

8 for f'n 8 :banana:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Cook stepping up big.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook is hot 8 of 8 from field


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I already knew Cook can light it up. I was hoping that Odom will break out.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cook Blocking!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn.. Cook had a block.. Finally missed a bucket..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Really wish Odom would be more of a scoring option.. It's pretty sad really..


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Not a big luke fan, could care less if he is injured. I'd rather have George play more minutes. Odom is going to have like 14 pts at the end of the game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

That is what I'm talking about, Odom!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers on a run!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A huge difference between Kobe and Odom: when Kobe takes the last shot, he is always awear of the clock.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Utah 76 - LA 73..

Hmmm....


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

odom got away with that shot clock violation.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luke f's the pass up.. That probably does it..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom just is not worth being a second option and I just realized that Luke is a poor man's Lamar Odom.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

walton = worthless ugh... we loss to the jazz


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Luke f's the pass up.. That probably does it..


Four straight losses decided the last play of the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Utah Jazz 98 - Los Angeles Lakers 94


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	35 	8-10 	0-0 	3-4 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	1 	3 	19 
Odom 	43 	7-16 	1-3 	3-6 	3 	12 	8 	3 	1 	1 	3 	18 
Mihm 	29 	6-10 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	6 	2 	2 	0 	1 	2 	12 
Parker 	32 	3-10 	0-3 	2-2 	0 	4 	6 	0 	2 	1 	4 	8 
Walton 	25 	5-11 	0-0 	0-2 	0 	2 	0 	1 	1 	2 	1 	10 
Wafer 	6 	0-3 	0-1 	2-4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	2 
George 	22 	6-10 	1-3 	2-4 	1 	8 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	15 
Brown 	15 	1-2 	0-0 	3-3 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	2 	5 
Vujacic 22 	2-4 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	2 	4 	2 	2 	0 	2 	5 
Totals 	229 	38-76 	3-12 	15-25 	10 	40 	21 	10 	6 	7 	21 	94
Percentages: 	  .500 	.250 	.600 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```
Free throws cost them easily tonight.. Walton and his 'basketball iq' appeared to take a crap at the end of the game. That was brutal and I said it would cost us (to myself).. What happens? It actually did..

And once again Lamar has sexy fantasy stats.. but uhh.. He didnt even lead the team in scoring.. :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Odom just is not worth being a second option and I just realized that Luke is a poor man's Lamar Odom.



What are you talking about? Lamar had a great game he created so many shots for people, If it wasnt for Lamar Cook wouldnt of got that many open shots. Lamar played great. Luke's an idiot. Phil should take off his belt on this one.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well you kinda expected this..i expect them to make at 5 staight at Utah as well


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> ... Luke's an idiot. Phil should take off his belt on this one.


LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> What are you talking about? Lamar had a great game he created so many shots for people, If it wasnt for Lamar Cook wouldnt of got that many open shots. Lamar played great. Luke's an idiot. Phil should take off his belt on this one.


What are you talking about? He was suppose to be the #1 option tonight.. I dont give a rats *** about his overall numbers.. I didnt feel that impact once again tonight.. 18 pts? That's about what he did with Kobe.. Brutal.. He was suppose to be better without him right? :rofl:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> What are you talking about? He was suppose to be the #1 option tonight.. I dont give a rats *** about his overall numbers.. I didnt feel that impact once again tonight.. 18 pts? That's about what he did with Kobe.. Brutal.. He was suppose to be better without him right? :rofl:



Then who was suppose to spread the ball? Luke's *******? Lamar even said before the game if you saw Lakers live,The game plan was to get everyone involved and he was going to take that into his own hands, If we would have won some of you guys would be saying the same i am.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I wonder if Kobe knocked over his own TV after this game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great game by Cook. I have no idea why he didn't get more shots, he was hot out there tonight and would have dropped more points on the Jazz had he been given the opportunity. And he even played some good D. That's great to see. 

Odom with yet another game where he comes up short in the department that decides games; scoring. Scores only 3.5 more points than his season average with Kobe out of the lineup. Trade him for Artest already Kupchak. 

That all said, Lakers played well. The Jazz aren't a good team this season and that was even clearer tonight, so considering zero scoring punch they did well.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lamar had a good game. He came through in the second half. He scored like 11 of his points that half. He made some key defensive stops, not letting AK47 score and that almost block on McLeod and a think a steal. Plus all those rebounds he grabbed. He played some pretty good D. Lamar did a really good job in the first half of getting everybody involved. And the little things he did that he usually doesnt do. Tonight, he was passing, and then cutting, instead of just standing there. He made some pretty good cuts and he was sealing in the post. And the best thing was he was actually looknig for his shot. He may have not scored 25+, but he was looking for his shot. I personally think that he shouldve got that continuation call, and if he had made the free throw he mightve had 21. You gotta cut him some slack cause he was playin against Andrei Kirilenko, one of the best defenders in the league, yet he still managed to score 18 points.

And did you see him break Andrei Kirilenko's ankles?? That was great.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahcap










LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Surprisingly, the Utah Jazz weren't overjoyed about facing the Los Angeles Lakers without Kobe Bryant in uniform. Their egos say they want to beat teams when they're at full strength. And besides, this time they had to guard everybody closely instead of just one player who monopolizes the ball on a regular basis. 

Andrei Kirilenko scored 23 points, Keith McLeod scored four of his 15 points in the final 78 seconds and the Jazz took full advantage of Bryant's suspension to grind out a difficult 98-94 victory on Sunday night.

"The Lakers did a pretty good job tonight, even without Kobe," Kirilenko said. "There are lots of examples of teams playing even better without their leader, because they try to pick it up and lots of other guys are shining. When he's on the floor, all the attention is on him and we double- and triple-team him. Without him, everybody can score, so you have to spread your attention. I wouldn't say it's harder to play them without Kobe, but it's not easy, either. It's just different." 

Brian Cook connected on his first eight shots and finished with 19 points for the Lakers, who lost their fourth straight game after winning nine of their previous 11. The third-year forward finished 8-for-10 while playing a season-high 40 minutes.

The Lakers, also missing Slava Medvedenko, Aaron McKie and Laron Profit because of injuries, used their seventh different starting lineup due to Bryant's absence.

"It was kind of surprising because he didn't even come to practice. He just stayed away and let us do our thing. We spent a lot of time on executing our offense, and we did a pretty good job of that tonight. We just didn't make some key plays down at the end. We felt like we let one slip away tonight, but it just shows that we all can play at this level. I mean, we love Kobe when he's out there, but we all can play. We don't buy into that stuff about how we don't help Kobe out. We're all competitors and we're all professionals. That's why we're here." Cook said.

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Can't Blame Bryant for it

LOS ANGELES -- It was intriguing for a while, almost entertaining, to see how the Lakers would fare without Kobe Bryant.

As Lamar Odom streaked toward a triple-double and Brian Cook made his first eight shots, maybe, just maybe, there would be a victory Sunday against the Utah Jazz.

When it was over, after Jazz forward Mehmet Okur had taken a long lead pass in the final seconds and waited under the basket before feeding Andrei Kirilenko for an alley-oop dunk, the Lakers had lost their fourth consecutive game and fallen to 15-15.

By then, the momentum that began with a 5-1 trip and was sustained with decent efforts in Orlando and Miami seemed to have officially escaped.

"One month ago we played Utah and we were 6-8," Coach Phil Jackson said. "We turned our season around that particular time and played a good three weeks. We've had one week here that we've played basketball poorly. It's ruined a really good month and a good spate of time that we've had. But all is not lost."

The Lakers, 18th in the league in free-throw shooting before the game, are running out of ways to improve in the category.

*"You can get hypnotists to come in and work with guys, and you can get soothsayers, and maybe we should practice something else in voodoo or something," Jackson said. "Really, it's a matter of confidence and going out there and just settling in and doing the job that you have to do as a professional player."*

Cook, who had been battling flu-like symptoms and a sinus infection for the better part of four days, didn't miss a shot until the third quarter, making eight of 10 overall.

"It lets you all know that we can play at this level," he said. "We love Kobe when he is out there, but we all can play. We don't buy into the whole, 'We don't help Kobe' and stuff like that."

"We're practicing on losing close right now, which is mentally very difficult for a basketball team," Jackson said. "They're in a game, they know they're in a game and now they're waiting for the next shoe to drop, the act that is going to create the fallacy and the failure."

[More in URL]

:laugh: @ Phil..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The One said:


> I wonder if Kobe knocked over his own TV after this game.


 :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I think we played pretty well until that play where Keith McLeod found himself under the basket. Damn Smush. We didnt play much defense in the 1st quarter, but we had a lot of key defensive stops and we played really tight D late in the game.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

The One said:


> I wonder if Kobe knocked over his own TV after this game.


could kobe have sat on the bench w/ the team?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

clien said:


> could kobe have sat on the bench w/ the team?


No I dont think he could have since he's suspended..


----------

